# Difference between Lightroom cloud service and Lightroom classic



## hey_itsjordan (Nov 18, 2019)

I am new to Lightroom and I am using the cloud service. I was just curious as to what the difference was between the cloud service and Lightroom classic. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the Forums!

The blog post below compares. There isn't a right or wrong in terms of choice, it simply depends on which suits you best - in essence where the photos are held is a major difference (there are others, read the blog) but the main editing tools are common to both.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-cc-vs-classic-features/


----------

